# IGF1 DES



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

Will give it a shot and see what its made off. People have different opinions about it but I have seen on forums people really likes it and it gives really good musclemass and good shape. So I will try it before my workouts. I am on pct now and off from roids so i go peptides instead still using my gh 5 ius per day and will go with the IGF-1 LR3 i have on vial now and then when its empty go for the des vials. Take it only on training days before workouts. I know that you can go MGF after workouts if you want but my friend who is a really good expert on steroids and peptides thinks mgf is worthless in his opinion and waste of money, go for the IGF. Then another question is can you go insulin when you are doing off from roids 2 months? Ive saw somewhere that a combo before workouts with insulin + gh would give a real burst of IGF during training and would be very good. The question is can you go gh + insu + igf-1 des before or in my opinion what looks better on paper is GH + IGF-1 DES before and insu after. Hope it end up well


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Marylandmuscle said:


> Will give it a shot and see what its made off. People have different opinions about it but I have seen on forums people really likes it and it *gives really good musclemass *and good shape. So I will try it before my workouts. I am on pct now and off from roids so i go peptides instead still using my gh 5 ius per day and will go with the IGF-1 LR3 i have on vial now and then when its empty go for the des vials. Take it only on training days before workouts. I know that you can go MGF after workouts if you want but my friend who is a really good expert on steroids and peptides thinks *mgf is worthless in his opinion and waste of money*, go for the IGF. Then another question is can you go insulin when you are doing off from roids 2 months? Ive saw somewhere that a combo before workouts with *insulin + gh would give a real burst of IGF during training and would be very good*. The question is can you go *gh + insu + igf-1 des before *or in my opinion what looks better on paper is *GH + IGF-1 DES before* and insu after. Hope it end up well


Ok mate to much for me to go in to

In bold is either wrong advice or simply not true

Why don't you start again asking for eg what's the best time to combine GH Slin And Des around w/out times or how is it best to use Des and Mgf

Or does Des , Slin , GH , Mgf or Lr3 do in terms eg what is the best way to utilise them what effects they have on the body and what ones cancel out each other

Not having a dig mate but a little search on here will give you a whole new outlook on how to run peptides


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Marylandmuscle said:


> Will give it a shot and see what its made off. People have different opinions about it but I have seen on forums people really likes it and it gives really good musclemass and good shape. So I will try it before my workouts. I am on pct now and off from roids so i go peptides instead still using my gh 5 ius per day and will go with the IGF-1 LR3 i have on vial now and then when its empty go for the des vials. Take it only on training days before workouts. I know that you can go MGF after workouts if you want but my friend who is a really good expert on steroids and peptides thinks mgf is worthless in his opinion and waste of money, go for the IGF. Then another question is can you go insulin when you are doing off from roids 2 months? Ive saw somewhere that a combo before workouts with insulin + gh would give a real burst of IGF during training and would be very good. The question is can you go gh + insu + igf-1 des before or in my opinion what looks better on paper is GH + IGF-1 DES before and insu after. Hope it end up well


Your whole plan seems pretty poor and based on some really crap broscience.

Mgf is very useful.

Igf + gh at same time is a pretty much waste of aminos and id love to see the paper that it looks better on and see what they have to say around somatostatin when using igf and gh simultaneously.


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

It was just some ive seen not what iam planing to do. I will take the GH + IGF DES prework and post if iam determed to go with insu i will take it after training.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Why taking the gh and igf des at same time, seems pointless to me eniterely and dont understand your thinking, whats your thinking behind it?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Interesting subject, what is the reason for IGF and GH injected at same time not being a good idea?

is either/both somehow not utilised properly if injected at same time? would be very interesting to hear about this and see any relevant data if poss...


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

goonerton said:


> Interesting subject, what is the reason for IGF and GH injected at same time not being a good idea?
> 
> is either/both somehow not utilised properly if injected at same time? would be very interesting to hear about this and see any relevant data if poss...


Somatostatin mate, bodies natural feedback loop for pituary and Igf production in the liver.

Same reason we leave 3/4 hours between peptide shots, if you take both pre wo then you are minising the effect that gh is going to make as the body will have already "recognised" the exogenous igf and will stop the gh from being converted to igf in the liver.

Id take the des pre wo and then take gh and slin simultaneously with my solid meal post workout after my pwo shake.

Too many people are looking to flood the body with one big smash of peptides at the one time but the body will combat this, smaller pulses which tie in with your natural output of growth factors will maximise results.

As for data, ive yet to see any medical study using igf and gh simultaneously so i have none


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

good post, interesting stuff. I may try and do a bit of research on it myself. I have tended to stay away from IGF as i've heard a lot of people say it so fragile/unstable that by the time it gets to you it is more or less useless. in saying that i did try one kit of LR3 with peg MGF a while back, not really long enough to gauge if i thought was worthwhile or not, but i did get ridiculous cts that lasted quite a while after stopping using.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

goonerton said:


> good post, interesting stuff. I may try and do a bit of research on it myself. I have tended to stay away from IGF as i've heard a lot of people say it so fragile/unstable that by the time it gets to you it is more or less useless. in saying that i did try one kit of LR3 with peg MGF a while back, not really long enough to gauge if i thought was worthwhile or not, but i did get ridiculous cts that lasted quite a while after stopping using.


Depends what your expecting from it, im in a bit of a messy life situation just now and very busy but i have played with gh peptides, gh, igf, mgf, slin and aas in the one cycle and loved it, once i have the time to get other factors in place ill do it again and hoping for good things.

Imo we can only grow in spurts so ill do that for say 6 weeks, cruise for 4 weeks, prime on dnp for 10 days and then start again. Just my current thought though, see what comes to fruition.


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

Wouldnt a good combo be IGF-1 DES 100mcg before training preworkout then go IGF-1 LR3 50mcg postworkout?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Marylandmuscle said:


> Wouldnt a good combo be IGF-1 DES 100mcg before training preworkout then go IGF-1 LR3 50mcg postworkout?


Just out of interest what protocol would you use for 100mcg of Des pre work out ?

And its MGF you need Post workout


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

You can take MGF post is you want.. But IGF is better to go with then MGF in peptides way in my opinion. I have a real good friend who is very good in all kind of things of this... In his opinion MGF is waste of money and havent proved anything... He should go with IGF everyday in the week and not MGF.... So IGF is the best to go with for results and I know he knows what he talks about. So go DES 100mcg preworkout what I do now and the pumps and everything is amazing hehe... And then take 50mcg LR3 postworkout


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Marylandmuscle said:


> You can take MGF post is you want.. But IGF is better to go with then MGF in peptides way in my opinion. I have a real good friend who is very good in all kind of things of this... In his opinion MGF is waste of money and havent proved anything... He should go with IGF everyday in the week and not MGF.... So IGF is the best to go with for results and I know he knows what he talks about. So go DES 100mcg preworkout what I do now and the pumps and everything is amazing hehe... And then take 50mcg LR3 postworkout


Interesting thought id ask but goes totally against what i believe is the best way to run these peptides apart from ,,

Des pre w/out spot on agree

Then Immediately post workout MGF ..now this one does work and the higher the dose that you go the more you will benefit, but of course some of it will go systematic so wont all stay local .

After you have trained your body naturally realises High doses of Igf so what your body does is combats it by realising Mgf this is why injecting Mgf works at its best strait after your workout in to the muscle just trained to increase and speed up recovery and cause waisted tissue to grow by proliferation (split and multiply) ,

If there is no Mgf realised by the body for some reason eg synthetic Igf-Lr3 is injected the newly created cell will not develop. can you understand what im saying here ,, ? Igf blunts Mgf

Igf i do use either 2 hours post workout its a bit soon or 12 hours pre w/out but science says 12-40 hours post workout MGF levels have dropped off enough to utilise the Igf-Lr3

If you used Igf Lr3 every day of the week then receptor down-regulation or desensitization would become a issue as its depleting the supply of stem cells at a rate much faster than the body can keep up,

Sure if you want Pump great use Igf-Des Pre workout then Igf-Lr3 post workout and also Lr3 every day ,,maybe some Growth Hormone to help the liver to realise some natural Igf a few Nap'50's ..Eat plenty of Carbs and WMS/DEX shakes wile training and you will achieve the pump you always desired ..

Now i haven't gone in to to much depth as you can see, just finished a long night shift but just wanted to point out that to use peptides you need to understand why the body creates them naturally and when best to use them and we are just adding a little helping hand just like giving a plant a little bit of miracle grow

Not trying to be a **** just trying to avoid guys just injecting peptides without understanding what the hell they are doing


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

IGF-1 is not only for the pump, IGF will make your muscle cells more.. Splitt them up. Sure, they give a better pump... But you dont take IGF just for the pump, you take it for the purpose to create more musclecells in the muscles, thats why guys thinks igf is better to go with then steroids because its actually can make your muscle develop more cells and it have other functions to like burning fat etc. So in your opinion to go with IGF prework and IGF post is waste of IGF? Then its better to go with rapid insulin like 4-5 ius post workout with carbs and offcourse carbs during training because of the igf effect.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Marylandmuscle said:


> IGF-1 is not only for the pump, IGF will make your muscle cells more.. Splitt them up. Sure, they give a better pump... But you dont take IGF just for the pump, you take it for the purpose to create more musclecells in the muscles, thats why guys thinks igf is better to go with then steroids because its actually can make your muscle develop more cells and it have other functions to like burning fat etc. So in your opinion to go with IGF prework and IGF post is waste of IGF? Then its better to go with rapid insulin like 4-5 ius post workout with carbs and offcourse carbs during training because of the igf effect.


Certainly do understand about cell Proliferation and differentiation but to in-depth to go in to atm

You can use these peptides to activate muscle stem cells so speeding up muscle growth to a degree but guys are running theses and gaining results better than Test i cant understand , unless other peptides are being used Myo or Folly ect, ,,,

But don't get me wrong mate im a big believer in peptides but like im saying if used in the correct way .. and as long as your not looking for gains you would get from a Test Deca cycle ..

Igf-Lr3 i rate for its fat burning properties but yet again if you are at a stage where you will notice it

Have you been on to Dats Forum ...If not i would recommend reading some of his views ..


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I found this an interesting read and im no expert on igf and slin combos but wondered what would be the harm ? I realise that with gh and peps you cant consume carbs right away because the liver would be interupted from doing its job of producing igf ....but ..... If we are injecting igf des then surely the end product has been injected and is not processed by the liver as it would have if we had used gh or ghrp .....so we could in theory use slin and carbs without interupting the job of the igf des , I just thought that the shuttling effects of slin with carbs would then be timed with the rapid absorbtion of the des version of igf and poss maximise results.....

Like I said i'm not a self proclaimed expert on this subject and just theorising so I am happy for others to point out flaws in my logic if that is the case

Loganator


----------

